# Havoc supplement



## theBigdog (May 8, 2010)

Hey I just turned 18 and im a big lad. no doubts. Im thinking about getting havoc or some other prohorone cause im such a big lad. I was just hoping some one could tell me a bit about them first, any advice welcome
Big Dog out


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*theBigdog* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

Wp


----------



## dolcevita230 (May 10, 2010)

this is bologna


----------



## sassy69 (May 10, 2010)

What does being a "big lad" have to do w/ using any prohormones?

Welcome btw.

Unless this is a BS acct, in what way are you "big"? Can you give stats & goals please? Use of prohormones has zero to do w/ how "big" you are, and in fact, if you're "big" as in obese, it might actually put additional stress on your system that is already overly stressed from obesity.


----------

